# Guys who cannot have sex because women are too ugly to have sex with



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Before you continue that roll, be aware that is* YOU *who cause the next anorexia/bulimia /suicide/ destroyed self-image

Also that is abusing and bullying

Women are not your sex toys


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Umm... Are you?

I am confuse.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm sorry, but I don't choose who I'm physically attracted to. If you wanna hunch over the toilet and stick your fingers down your throat because of it, not my fault.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

I haven't seen anybody saying women are too ugly and they only want the absolutely prettiest ones, so..

But by the same logic, is it the women who have rejected me that are responsible for the problems in my life?
I think many would object to that.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

no, I'm positive it is those women who make those decisions.

also,


----------



## Dita (Feb 24, 2012)

My brain feels like draining away when I read OP's posts.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

naah......


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

everything makes sense now


----------



## seychelle (Oct 23, 2009)

You started a "Where people are nice and friendly -section thread", and now you started this thread. This definitely isn't the nice area - eh, I should say your post isn't going to attract nice responses.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

creasy said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't choose who I'm physically attracted to. If you wanna hunch over the toilet and stick your fingers down your throat because of it, not my fault.


You don't have to sex with women you keep ugly.. You just don't have to be like jehovas witness for to destroy peoples self image.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Who cares about the ugly mans feelings and needs in all this?


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

cypher said:


> You started a "Where people are nice and friendly -section thread", and now you started this thread. This definitely isn't the nice area - eh, I should say your post isn't going to attract nice responses.


And why do you think I am saying this?

Because it is not nice to share that message for growing kids. When they add everything what is said.

These guys can destroy lot of sensitive minds by repeating this image of women who are not pretty enough, who are not attractive enough etc.

In some age there is vision about sex is love. So young ones can think they cannot be loved without they please a man. That they have to be unnatural.. There is surveys and studies about this.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's calitrolls male counterpart!


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Dita said:


> My brain feels like draining away when I read OP's posts.


Stop reading them then... :roll

I have seen your brain must has drained long time ago, due to your answers.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Nobody's obligated to have sex with someone they're not attracted to.


----------



## Eyesontheskies (Jan 31, 2013)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Before you continue that roll, be aware that is* YOU *who cause the next anorexia/bulimia /suicide/ destroyed self-image
> 
> Also that is abusing and bullying
> 
> Women are not your sex toys


Ok basically you are telling guys to have sex with girls that they aren't even attracted to. That can be equally bad because the woman they have sex with, but aren't attracted to is just being used for sex. That can cause equally bad emotional issues for that woman when she finds out.

I'm a girl and honestly I would never have sex with a guy that I wasn't sexually attracted to. It would turn him into a charity case, and I would would have just had casual sex with someone that didnt involve any feeling which is what a lot of skanky girls do


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Charmander said:


> Nobody's obligated to have sex with someone they're not attracted to.


But do you think writing around "I am not attracted to blacks they disgust me, I cannot have sex with them" oh poor me, why they are not white so I could have sex with them or "I am not attracted to disabled people they disgust me, I cannot have sex with them" oh poor me, why they are not healthy so I could have sex with them or "I am not attracted to brown eyed men they disgust me, I cannot have sex with them, oh poor me, why they don't tattoo their eyes to green so I could sex with them.. is something what is allowed and appreciated to write around the forum?

OK, let's do it :yes Let's go and bite everyone!!!


----------



## Dita (Feb 24, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Stop reading them then... :roll
> 
> I have seen your brain must has drained long time ago, due to your answers.


It's highly entertaining.

My brain is in excellent condition, at least the claims I do are usually right and not false, like someone else's. Just saying.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Eyesontheskies said:


> Ok basically you are telling guys to have sex with girls that they aren't even attracted to. That can be equally bad because the woman they have sex with, but aren't attracted to is just being used for sex. That can cause equally bad emotional issues for that woman when she finds out.
> 
> I'm a girl and honestly I would never have sex with a guy that I wasn't sexually attracted to. It would turn him into a charity case, and I would would have just had casual sex with someone that didnt involve any feeling which is what a lot of skanky girls do


You are wrong.

Read my examples above.

"But do you think writing around "I am not attracted to blacks they disgust me, I cannot have sex with them" oh poor me, why they are not white so I could have sex with them or "I am not attracted to disabled people they disgust me, I cannot have sex with them" oh poor me, why they are not healthy so I could have sex with them or "I am not attracted to brown eyed men they disgust me, I cannot have sex with them, oh poor me, why they don't tattoo their eyes to green so I could sex with them.. is something what is allowed and appreciated to write around the forum?"


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Sin said:


> OP is Right.


I always am


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Sin said:


> The infallible snowflakesfire


It is always better than inballible


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Dita said:


> It's highly entertaining.
> 
> My brain is in excellent condition, at least the claims I do are usually right and not false, like someone else's. Just saying.


At least I don't follow people who I keep brainless apes to use them for my entairment so get the **** off.


----------



## Eyesontheskies (Jan 31, 2013)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> You are wrong.
> 
> Read my examples above.
> 
> "But do you think writing around "I am not attracted to blacks they disgust me, I cannot have sex with them" oh poor me, why they are not white so I could have sex with them or "I am not attracted to disabled people they disgust me, I cannot have sex with them" oh poor me, why they are not healthy so I could have sex with them or "I am not attracted to brown eyed men they disgust me, I cannot have sex with them, oh poor me, why they don't tattoo their eyes to green so I could sex with them.. is something what is allowed and appreciated to write around the forum?"


:spit HAHA! Ok honestly everything you are saying is just ridiculous. You obviously think people should hump anything that moves just so someone doesn't get their feelings hurt. AND I guess you don't know anything about being attracted to people and how relationships work.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Eyesontheskies said:


> :spit HAHA! Ok honestly everything you are saying is just ridiculous. You obviously think people should hump anything that moves just so someone doesn't get their feelings hurt. AND I guess you don't know anything about being attracted to people and how relationships work.


You are ridiculous to not understand the point. I said NOT to have sex. I said not to WRITE a list of all what is disgusting. But let's try it really..

I am in a Happy relationship with my boyfriend  He is happy, I am happy and surrounded by love


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

snowflakefire is that how you see all men, men as unthinking beings who should sleep with people they find unattractive, 
imho i think you dislike me based upon my gender, why?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm sorry, but her posts are hilarious.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

If you're going to make such strong accusations at least be able back them up. This is quite ridiculous.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't understand this thread? I mean, yeah I hate being unattractive but when you're ugly then it limits your selections of options. I can just find a nice ugly guy to settle down with, big whoop. Ugly falls for ugly, hot falls for hot. Despite plenty of exceptions to that, it's the way of the world. 

I mean, I don't think we can blame all anorexia and bulimia on men. It's more of very insecure or fragile girls getting bombarded by photos of skinny and beautiful women and feeling that's the only action they can take.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

life01 said:


> snowflakefire is that how you see all men, men as unthinking beings who should sleep with people they find unattractive,
> imho i think you dislike me based upon my gender, why?


I think you did not read what I said. I said should not have sex but not to write how women are unattractive and to destroy ppl. Can you see the same with short men? Short men has complexes because of their height. Why? Because everyone mocks and put them down because of their height.

Can you see the same with black men? Black men has complexes because of their color.. Why? Because they are mocked by they color

Why do you think I dislike you? You mocked me and I shouted back?


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> If you're going to make such strong accusations at least be able back them up. This is quite ridiculous.


Read the forum ridiculous :roll


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Inb4lock- SnowFlakesFire


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

So by your logic, if a man feels he is not attacted to a woman and doesn't want to have sex any guilt the woman feels and subsequent results of those feelings are the fault of the man.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> But do you think writing around "I am not attracted to blacks they disgust me, I cannot have sex with them" oh poor me, why they are not white so I could have sex with them or "I am not attracted to disabled people they disgust me, I cannot have sex with them" oh poor me, why they are not healthy so I could have sex with them or "I am not attracted to brown eyed men they disgust me, I cannot have sex with them, oh poor me, why they don't tattoo their eyes to green so I could sex with them.. is something what is allowed and appreciated to write around the forum?
> 
> OK, let's do it :yes Let's go and bite everyone!!!


I've never seen anyone post something like that in the forum but I'd be curious to see where they do post things like that.
I don't think that saying that someone disgusts you with no logical reasoning to it is right, but I'm just saying that we all have our preferences, and someone shouldn't be looked down on, from either gender, for not wanting to date or sleep with someone who they don't find attractive.


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah right. In their quest to get laid, most guys will drastically lower their standards. It's women who can be selective about who they have sex with.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

My impression is that the op thinks sex is bad, tampons are bad, having babies is bad (well, for the vagina or hole (re: Period stain thread), Men are bad, and talking about all these things is taboo and thus OP is trying to close threads down that upset her delicate sensibilities. I could be wrong. Idk. I think I've had this place. Ugh.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

* Guys who cannot have sex because women are too ugly to have sex with *


SnowFlakesFire said:


> Before you continue that roll, be aware that is* YOU *who cause the next anorexia/bulimia /suicide/ destroyed self-image
> 
> Also that is abusing and bullying
> 
> Women are not your sex toys


this was my respose
snowflakefire is that how you see all men, men as unthinking beings who should sleep with people they find unattractive, 
imho i think you dislike me based upon my gender, why?

this was snowflakes response
I think you did not read what I said. I said should not have sex but not to write how women are unattractive and to destroy ppl. Can you see the same with short men? Short men has complexes because of their height. Why? Because everyone mocks and put them down because of their height.

Can you see the same with black men? Black men has complexes because of their color.. Why? Because they are mocked by they color

Why do you think I dislike you? You mocked me and I shouted back?

snowflalkes you wrote the op didn't you? have i misinterpreted what you said?


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Behind the bad english, OP has a point. It's a shame people have to be inundated with images and messages of what's considered beautiful and sexy and feel pressured to measure up. Unfortunately this is just a fact of life and nobody is truly to blame. I'd also like to clarify that those with bulemia and anorexia aren't truly making a choice with their behaviors either.


----------



## seychelle (Oct 23, 2009)

SilentWitness said:


> My impression is that the op thinks sex is bad, tampons are bad, having babies is bad (well, for the vagina or hole (re: Period stain thread), Men are bad, and talking about all these things is taboo and thus OP is trying to close threads down that upset her delicate sensibilities. I could be wrong. Idk. I think I've had this place. Ugh.


:haha But there may be a backstory for this. I didn't want to ask.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I can't have sex with an ugly guy. The man I lost my "virginity" to was ugly as **** and it couldn't even be called sex I was disgusted and trying to fake at the same time.

I actually think men are more prone to sleep with ugly women just for the sake of having sex.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I know there's been some seriously stupid posts on this forum from guy's, sexist, stupid posts op, but you don't have to start balancing them out with your own.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Nov 16, 2012)

This thread descending into personal attacks and conflicts.


----------

